# Caliber Selection



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Need to pick my caliber and can't decide at the moment. I have been slowly building a custom rifle on a HOWA 1500 action. I am nearly finished, the only thing left is caliber and a barrel change. I would like to see what you guys thought. Currently it has a 20 inch fluted barrel in .308. The barrel is stock and it holds about 1 moa but I'm looking for more than that. So, my top choices are 6.5 creedmoor and 7mm-08. I want a dual purpose rifle, for the range out to 1,000 yards and for hunting coyotes up to wild pigs and deer. I want to keep the barrel length short 22" or under to keep weight down. I live in the South East so I won't see a shot on any animal over 500 yards. I will post some pics of the rifle here once I get the new scope mounted Burris XTR II 4-20x. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

7mm-08 with 140 grain pills for the deer and pigs.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I would go with the 6.5.


----------



## mooosie (Aug 5, 2014)

I want ruger to chamber a 77 mrk.2 in 6.5 nosler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

yeah, I guess the reason I posted this is just that when hand loading these rounds are so similar. I think it's going to be a 6.5 creed as soon as I find a palma barrel from bartlien in stock


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)




----------

